

I Hate to Pick on Facebook, But … - ekaln
http://steveburge.com/social/i-hate-to-pick-on-facebook-but/

======
pforpal
It says he will be in the USA starting August 2013. Also it is extremely
common in India to use celebrity pictures as profile pictures.

